# Rip Hamilton



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

> If Richard Hamilton negotiates a buyout of his contract with the Pistons, he'll likely have to give back a portion of the $25 million he's owed over the next two years.
> 
> The Celtics remain interested in Hamilton as a scorer off the bench, according to sources.


What do you think? Marquis Daniels and Von Wafer are good and all but Hamilton's still got major game. He could really help you guys out.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Here in Boston we're praying, en masse, that Rip works a buyout with the Pistons and 'Sheed recruits him to join the over the hill gang for one last run at glory.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I mentioned Rip in the big man thread earlier this month, but he'd be a great guy to plug into the offense when Ray comes out of the game, as they're very similar players. While it would be awesome if he agreed to give up a bunch of money to come win another championship, I'm not convinced he would actually be willing to give up the type of money that would make a buyout attractive to Detroit. If I remember correctly, though, a package of Jermaine O'neal, Glen Davis, and Avery Bradley may _just_ be enough money to make salaries match. Detroit could arrange to buy out Jermaine's much smaller deal so that he could return to Boston for the playoffs, and Baby can be replaced by Rasheed, who's looking to make one more run. While we're at it we could ask for McGrady as a trade tax for Hamilton and just go all-out with the 2002 all-stars.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Apparently things are so toxic in Detroit, and the trade interest in Hamilton so non-existant, that the Pistons are seriously trying to find the price point at which they can get rid of Hamilton. I'm betting that after the trade deadline they probably reach an agreement because the Pistons don't want to be on the hook for the rest of his money.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If there was ever a situation for a buy-out it's the current one with Rip, but the amount he's owed is so high I just have trouble believing they can find an agreeable number. With new ownership around the corner I'd expect that they wouldn't want their first move to be paying a former fan favorite 25 million to go try to win a ring with a former conference rival. If Rip were that intent on getting out of town he could certainly make it happen, but with a much less friendly CBA looming I feel like he's going to want as much money as possible.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think what's going to happen is that rather than paying Rip $29 million to watch games from the bench they'll end up renegotiating the contract a la Vin Baker to spread the buyout figure over four seasons. Anything that puts Ilich in a position to make a run at one of the 2012 free agents actually increases their value.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, here's to hoping you're right, it makes all the sense in the world for the two parties to part ways, and I'd be ecstatic if the Celtics picked up Rip for nothing to bring off the bench.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh man Rip in Boston would be one hell of a great addition for you guys.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If it doesn't look like Rip would definitely sign with the C's in the event of a buyout, I wouldn't mind seeing McGrady in green. Because he's on a minimum deal he can be swapped straight up for Harangody and a pick or two, and not only would he be a more natural fit as the backup small forward than Rip, but he can play point forward in order to free up Nate, Delonte, and Wafer to play off the ball, where they're all better players.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow. I earlier said Rip wouldn't suit a lot of teams as a late season pick up cos he needs all those picks run for him, but in the case on a veteran team who run similar picks for Ray it appears a perfect fit.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

omg imagine Ray Allen and Rip on the court at the same time running around


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm just concerned that if we bank on Hamilton being bought out, there's the possibility he may decide that he'd rather be the starting shooting guard on a younger team in Chicago(he's probably got three good years left) instead of backing up one of his career rivals in Ray Allen. The more I think about it the more I just want to trade for McGrady and call it a day.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They're not banking on anything. The rumour du jour is that they're trying to pry Anthony Parker out of Cleveland.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> They're not banking on anything. The rumour du jour is that they're trying to pry Anthony Parker out of Cleveland.


I heard that too, I was more speaking in theoreticals. I'm not in love with the idea of Parker, but depending on who/what Ainge is trading for him he could definitely help. I'd rather McGrady, and if Detroit is smart they'd try to get assets that'll help them in the future, because the two or three extra games they may win with him aren't going to matter for anything.


----------

